# How to: Increase Website Traffic



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Guys i've found a interesting guide from Wiki's How to, which tells how to get more traffic to a new website. Hmmm... this can also be used for blogs and forums too.... 

Lemme See


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 29, 2007)

check this *desi-tek.org/mint/mint
no optmization
no seo
but still great hits


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 31, 2007)

cool  ....... cool ..


----------



## nirmalku (Feb 8, 2009)

You can use SEO tools and add the meta tag to your site. Search on google with keywords "Good Keywords".

Also you can buy Traffic from some good site.

One I know is TrafficApple.com They are cheap and effective.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys you can also read this article to drive traffic to your website.
There are a lot of ways to generate a traffic but to make the visitors loyal then it all depends on your blog's content, so post good articles and you'll find more visitors to your blog.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 11, 2009)

^Sorry to say, but such traffic exchanges are totally useless....its just desperate newbies who visit other sites/blog expecting that the other person will also visit you.

And the visitors sent by this site are mostly bots and not human beings.


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^Sorry to say, but such traffic exchanges are totally useless....its just desperate newbies who visit other sites/blog expecting that the other person will also visit you.
> 
> And the visitors sent by this site are mostly bots and not human beings.



Yaa dude you're right but i got my readers from the same traffic exchanges and now i have a page rank 1, because some people do read the blogs during this.
I was a skeptic like you before, but after i saw my blog get a PR i started to believe.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 11, 2009)

sam_52136 said:


> Yaa dude you're right but i got my readers from the same traffic exchanges and now i have a page rank 1, because some people do read the blogs during this.
> I was a skeptic like you before, but after i saw my blog get a PR i started to believe.


Can you please tell me how you verified that the visitor was a *human* and not a bot!


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i had my own friends who saw my blog when they were busy with traffic exchange, and the comments i got are from them. Any ways it depends on people right, lets not take this further. Even i never believed but what the heck when you have traffic to your blog.

At least one will be out there right who is a human and not a bot


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 11, 2009)

lol...what a terrible co-incidence! How come it never worked for me???


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> lol...what a terrible co-incidence! How come it never worked for me???




Lucky me..!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 11, 2009)

^But how did you get pagerank from the visits from there?


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^But how did you get pagerank from the visits from there?



One guy added my blog to his account, he said that my page would be indexed soon. 
And as he said my page got indexed.
I think to his delicious account, and that guy was an owner of some money making website.


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 18, 2009)

Just resend the information repeatedly with no cache memory in that.


----------



## rkhyd (Jun 14, 2009)

the site is not working dude..


----------



## anandk (Jun 21, 2009)

In the long run, only good content matters ... and then the organic search engine traffic stays with you.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 1, 2009)

Buy cheap ad spots on different good traffic sites
This helps a lot

add me on messenger if u need more clarification as i mite not visit dis again 

Yahoo: great_dindi
MSN: great_dindi@live.com


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 7, 2009)

Post on forum, press release, blog do work, linkexchange works too.


----------



## Gigllian (Jul 14, 2009)

nirmalku said:


> You can use SEO tools and add the meta tag to your site. Search on google with keywords "Good Keywords".
> wmv to iMovie on macwmv to iMovie on mac wmv to mov on mac wmv to quicktime on mac wmv to mp4 on mac wmv to iphone 3g s on mac wmv to flv on mac wmv to mp3 on mac wmv to itunes on mac
> Also you can buy Traffic from some good site.
> One I know is TrafficApple.com They are cheap and effective.
> ...



Yup, SEO is the best way.


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 18, 2009)

And social network websites do work, such as facebook, twitter etc.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing info..


----------

